# InkSoft Article Reveals ‛The Secret To Writing An Effective Business Plan�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*InkSoft Article Reveals ‛The Secret To Writing An Effective Business Plan’*

Find out what a business plan can do for your shop and how to create one with a high-level focus on key elements of your operation in a new InkSoft Shop Talk article by industry veteran Marshall Atkinson. You’ll learn how to write a plan that concisely brings together the information you need to grow your business and helps define your shop, align it with customers and guide your marketing efforts.

What’s involved in writing a “lean start-up business plan” that will work for a range of decorating businesses is explained in step-by-step outline that focuses on eight key areas. It discusses supplier partnerships and core shop activities and includes resources, processes and personal experiences. You’ll get ideas for points you can leverage to differentiate your shop. 

You’ll also gain an understanding of the term “value proposition” and why it is probably the most important element in a business plan. Other topics include defining and creating a repeatable customer experience and identifying a target market and channels for reaching it. Revenue streams, costs and sales are also discussed. And there is a link to download a free, one-page template to write your own plan.

Check out “The Secret to Writing an Effective Business Plan” at https://www.inksoft.com/blog-business-plan/ .

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

The secret to a successful business plan is to use it as a tool to understand and consider the many elements that go into making it all work, and then be prepared to be flexible.


----------

